# Gluten intolerance or wheat allergy



## Josh O (Jan 5, 2012)

So as some of you may know I've been struggling with my weight for years. Currently I am 105lbs at 5'8" and I'm 18 years old. Other than the weight I never really noticed or payed attention to other symptoms. Well recently I started having severe gas/bloating issues. Doctor seemed to think I have IBS and scheduled an appointment for me to see a G.I specialist. Doing some of my own research I started a diet known as the low-FODMAP diet. Seemed to be helping with the symptoms, however I didn't notice much of an improvement till I started shopping for gluten-free foods. 

Before the bloating and gas issues occurred and before I was on any diet a normal day of eating for me, for example would be;

Breakfast: Bowl of cereal, probably a cup of cereal and a cup of milk. 

Lunch: If I was hungry yet, something small like a sandwhich with a little mayo, few pieces of preferred meat and a piece of american cheese. If I wasn't hungry I would skip out on lunch and have some junk food to snack on before dinner.

Dinner; Usually only two courses. Not exactly sure of the serving size, but it would be smaller than normal. Steak and mashed potatoes for example.

Now what I've had in the past 24hrs, eating an entirely gluten free diet:

Half a cup of cereal, with a cup of lactaid milk
At least a dozen pretzels, probably more
A sandwhich, two pieces of spelt bread with a large amount of turkey + ham and one piece of american cheese
3 gluten-free cinnamon donuts.
8 gluten free crackers with 4 small pieces of sharp cheddar cheese
2 gluten free oatmeal and dark chocolate cookies
about half a dozen chocolate gluten-free wafers (kinda like nutty bars, but much smaller)
a large bowl (probably about 4 cups) of home made chicken and rice soup my mom made, with carrots, broccoli, potatoes, peas, corn, onions and green beans
Maybe a half a cup of chocolate lactaid ice cream with some frozen raspberries/strawberries
a gluten free brownie i made

And probably more that I can't remember. I just CANT stop eating, it's unreal. My appointment with G.I is next wednesday. I'm just going to stick to this diet and see how much weight I gain. Sorry for the extremely lengthy post, I am just so ecstatic. Needed to share my joy with someone. Haven't eaten like this in literally four years. I've been feeling extremely stuffed but I'm hungry all the time.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

It's good that your doctor caught this, it can be very bad if they don't and you continue to eat gluten for long periods of time. I had a friend this happened to, whose stupid doctors couldn't figure it out, and she ended up losing a ton of weight, and getting all sorts of complications (not to mention having one of the worst years of her life).


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

What kind of cereal? You need to read labels CAREFULLY. Here are some things to avoid.

*Other names for wheat*


Atta
Bulgur
Couscous
Durum
Einkorn
Emmer
Enriched/white/whole wheat flour
Farina
Gluten
Graham flour, high gluten/protein flour
Kamut
Seitan
Semolina
Spelt (dinkel, farro)
Triticale (a cross between wheat and rye)
_Triticum aestivum_
Wheat bran/flour/germ/starch
I am allergic to wheat, corn, soy, pork, chicken, and peppers.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got a blood test done to see if i am a celiac also. There is a greater chance if a relative also has it. My sister has it and i am having alot of being extremely tired,stomach problems and i also have diabetes... So i hope i don't have both my diet will be soooooo limited. Does anyone else have celiac dicease and diabetes?


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope you can figure it out Josh O cause you will feel much better when you know whats going on.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

congrats dude let us know how you get on.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

It's wonderful you've identified that 

Gluten intolerance is so wide spread and can be linked to those suffering allergies, acne, irritable bowl syndrome. I've been trying to cut down my intake of gluten for a year now and also had a lot of positive results. My skin improved, my mood improved, and I found myself eating more fruits/vegetables and getting more involved in my diet/cooking.

I've heard that a lot of the nasty side effects of gluten intolerance are hidden until they become much more serious.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...why-is-wheat-gluten-disorder-on-the-rise.aspx

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2000/03/05/wheat-intolerance-part-one.aspx


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's an extensive list on things that usually contain gluten:

http://www.celiac.com/articles/182/1/Unsafe-Gluten-Free-Food-List-Unsafe-Ingredients/Page1.html


----------



## EVADER (Jan 24, 2012)

Try out the menu on the Anti Candida diet. I did it in support of a friend. I no longer eat wheat or corn. I no longer get headaches. I can now tolerate exercise. Diet is the most overlooked cause of problems.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

if you have gluten intolerance... then you have to stop eating bread
completely

because gluten is a protein inside wheat
you can't escape it if you eat bread


I suspect I have it too... but not 100% sure until I check with my G.I. doctor again...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> if you have gluten intolerance... then you have to stop eating bread
> completely
> 
> because gluten is a protein inside wheat
> ...


Actually you can, but you would have to make your own bread.

You can either make bread from gluten free flour, OR, you can try leaving your bread dough out on the counter overnight. This releases an enzyme that helps you digest gluten, and many people who otherwise cannot eat wheat find they can handle this just fine. If the gluten intolerance is severe however then you might need to switch to gluten free breads.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

^
I couldn't find it in local supermarket.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, most local supermarkets are not that great. However, you could find it at a natural foods store of some kind. Even my rural town of about 15,000 has one, albeit very small. But there are recipes online that tell you a mix of different things to put together to make a gluten free baking mix, and you can also buy premade mixes at Amazon. My favorite is this one: Pamela's Bread Mix and Flour Blend. For a normal bread it's not that great as it has a somewhat sweet taste, but it is good as a pie crust, cinnamon raisin bread, muffin mix, etc. Also a decent substitute for corn bread (I am also allergic to corn.)

Some other tips. I am not entirely gluten intolerant, however I seem to be allergic to wheat, or at least the wheat that most stuff in the supermarkets is made of. Here is the difference. About sixty years ago, wheat was genetically modified to have a greater yield and be more filling. However, in the process, it tripled the amount of gluten that was in the wheat. I find that if I buy bread at a place like Trader Joe's or Whole Foods Market, I can usually eat the bread. Or, I can also eat rye bread, and the rye flour helps cut the amount of wheat flour they use. Rye also has gluten, but not near as much as wheat. So I seem to be more wheat intolerant than gluten intolerant. There is a big difference.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

That sounds a lot like Celiac to me. I was screened for it a few years ago since part of my lupus is to sporadically make me incapable of eating gluten (damn immune systems!)

Try keeping gluten out of your diet for at least 2 weeks (or at least until you get test results back) and see if your symptoms significantly change. Like other posters have said, make sure you're thoroughly checking ingredient labels--gluten hides in everything! A safe bet is to base your meals around lean meats, fruits, vegetables, rice, quinoa, etc. There are quite a few great gluten-free blogs out there as well, which will give you some new ideas.

Oh, and Mrs. Lepers has great corn pasta products! You should be able to find them in large grocery stores or health food stores. Brown rice pasta is just vile.

If you want recipes or anything, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

ilikebooks said:


> That sounds a lot like Celiac to me. I was screened for it a few years ago since part of my lupus is to sporadically make me incapable of eating gluten (damn immune systems!)
> 
> Try keeping gluten out of your diet for at least 2 weeks (or at least until you get test results back) and see if your symptoms significantly change. Like other posters have said, make sure you're thoroughly checking ingredient labels--gluten hides in everything! A safe bet is to base your meals around lean meats, fruits, vegetables, rice, quinoa, etc. There are quite a few great gluten-free blogs out there as well, which will give you some new ideas.
> 
> ...


Try quinoa pasta... tastes just like the real thing.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My doctor originally thought I might have celiacs. Turns out I actually have an intolerance to allicin (onion primarily). But it also seems like certain processed cheese mixes causes issues for me too. Not sure why.


----------

